# costume help- Ursala the sea witch



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought this new one looked cool, its new this year---> 

http://www.buycostumes.com/The-Little-Mermaid-Sassy-Ursula-Adult-Costume/800246/ProductDetail.aspx

Or if you wanted to go elaborate, this has always been on my to-do costume-->(go to her picture page for more pretty pictures) http://www.cosplay.com/costume/128948/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks, Kittyvibe, i think the second one is more like she wanted, still not sure, but will get her the info! thanks again!!


----------

